# Albuquerque New Mexico Anyone?



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Just creating a thread to see if there are any New Mexico DIYMA members out there. I would really like to have a SQ meet and greet. I live in Rio Rancho but work in ABQ. If there is anbody out there let me know!


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm from Albuquerque. I like the idea of a meet and greet a lot!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

My shop is in Abq, and I've got a guy on staff that would probably be down for meet and greets, once his schedule calms down a bit. 


Jacob Brown
Owner / (hdme)
505.750.8358
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

But your a ripoff... (joke) 

Its Cinco..


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> But your a ripoff... (joke)
> 
> Its Cinco..


you're just mad cuz i don't buy LED bulbs off eBay by the hundred for $.08...HAHAHAHA

nice to see you're still alive. the crack about the dude on staff was about you, HAHA. how funny is that.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Bump


----------

